# Your recent dog-ventures - let's see your pictures :D



## vallin (21 February 2019)

I feel like there's been a lack of pictures recently so here's some of Daisy on our recent adventures, let's see your recent travels with the pooches 

May Hill, Glos






Haresfield, Glos






First time caving, Symond Yat






Llanfrynach, Brecon Beacons






Malverns






Cleeve Common, Glos


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2019)

deleted


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2019)

Beautiful pictures Vallin!  This is about as far as my lot get.....


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2019)

I canâ€™t figure out how to put a photo on!! ðŸ˜°


----------



## ester (21 February 2019)

you can either copy and paste and it comes up itself or sometimes it says the file is too large in which case it is easiest to do it the old way with a 3rd party hosting site.


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2019)

Donâ€™t seem to be able to copy links from fb any more.


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2019)

amymay said:



			Donâ€™t seem to be able to copy links from fb any more.
		
Click to expand...

If you open the photo on FB, then right click and select 'copy image' it should allow you to paste it onto a post on here


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2019)

Iâ€™m on my iPhone Lev.


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2019)

amymay said:



			Iâ€™m on my iPhone Lev.
		
Click to expand...

In that case you might be able to use â€˜attach fileâ€™ to add the pic straight from your phone if itâ€™s on there? Some of my pictures come up as â€˜attachment too largeâ€™ when I try & upload them from my phone and some donâ€™t, there doesnâ€™t seem to be any logic!


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2019)

Did it!!  Thanks Lev.

Took this the other day. Daisy is in the foreground, with two visiting dogs in the background.


----------



## ester (21 February 2019)

hurrah, the old way isn't really doable on fb with an iphone equivalent as it doesn't give you the right options so it's not you! 
lovely pic


----------



## {138171} (21 February 2019)

Minnie being perfect 







Inka practising recall







Kody being Kody 







The  three muskateers


----------



## rabatsa (22 February 2019)

Just killing each other at home


----------



## deb_l222 (22 February 2019)

Willow (wonkey donkey) doing her performing seal act.  Costs a fortune but she adores going and it seems to be doing her knees some good 

She does however drink vast quantities of pool water and spends the rest of the afternoon weeing 



http://imgur.com/a/LFQjrqi


----------



## {97702} (22 February 2019)

Willow is so sweet ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š


----------



## BBP (22 February 2019)

From a couple of weeks ago (when he finally forgave his football for hitting him on the bottom).


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2019)

Great photos. Daisy is beautiful. She looks as stressed by caving as I wouid be!
Amymay - that is amazing! What a locastion and a great pic.
All lovely happy dogs. No photos of ours doing anything exciting as Feb is rest month. (For me!). I have done some training, OH is on a squirrel cull mission so I am training with dead squirrels, the dogs love them.


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 February 2019)

Lovely photos! 

Competing at the British Championships last month ...




A day at the office (thinking about what trouble to cause next!)


----------



## deb_l222 (22 February 2019)

eatmyshorts said:



			Lovely photos!

Competing at the British Championships last month ...

View attachment 29956


This photo is EPIC!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2019)

It really is.


----------



## timbobs (22 February 2019)

Great idea for a thread! There are some gorgeous dogs on here ðŸ˜€

Roxie and I enjoyed a beautiful walk in the sunshine this afternoon. Sheâ€™s getting braver and actually dipped her toes in the water! 
	




And another couple of pictures just because I think sheâ€™s pretty!


----------



## vallin (22 February 2019)

eatmyshorts said:



			Lovely photos!

Competing at the British Championships last month ...

View attachment 29956


A day at the office (thinking about what trouble to cause next!) 

View attachment 29960

Click to expand...

Looks great fun! Daisy says she'd like to join please ðŸ˜‚


----------



## vallin (22 February 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Great photos. Daisy is beautiful. She looks as stressed by caving as I wouid be!




			haha, she was actually super chilled with it, quite happily leading the way! Weird dog ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## eatmyshorts (23 February 2019)

Thanks deb_1222, it felt pretty epic too if i'm honest! Just found out we've placed 3rd in the national rankings, so pretty chuffed with that!   

Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...e-your-pictures-d.773046/#8bQRGWSu7uOtBYsI.99 


vallin said:



			Looks great fun! Daisy says she'd like to join please ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

LOL, there's always space on my team for another! It is great fun, the dogs absolutely  love it!  xx

Timbobs, Roxie is soooo cute!


----------



## PippiPony (23 February 2019)

Nice day at the beach yesterday

Followed by lunch at the Lighthouse Cafe

Then a trip to Castle Rising


----------



## Clodagh (23 February 2019)

So is Vallin any where near eatmyshorts? I want to see Daisy run with the sled!


----------



## eatmyshorts (23 February 2019)

LOL, only different countries Clodagh! But if you're ever up in Scotland, Vallin, give me a shout & you can have a shot!  xx


----------



## timbobs (23 February 2019)

Another beautiful day today! Roxie has just started to realise that tennis balls are fun and now looks very intense when she spots me holding one ðŸ˜‚


----------



## vallin (23 February 2019)

eatmyshorts said:



			LOL, only different countries Clodagh! But if you're ever up in Scotland, Vallin, give me a shout & you can have a shot!  xx
		
Click to expand...

I'll hold you to that!  Or if you're ever competing in the south west give me a shout


----------



## {97702} (23 February 2019)

eatmyshorts said:



			Lovely photos!

Competing at the British Championships last month ...

View attachment 29956


A day at the office (thinking about what trouble to cause next!) 

View attachment 29960

Click to expand...

I've seen that top pic on FB recently I'm sure..... **adopts stalker approach**..... 

ETA - ah I've found you lol!


----------



## rara007 (23 February 2019)

Canicross meet when the snow started! Visibility was awful!
	


And now experiencing the joys of hotels. Heâ€™s spent a fair chunk of time in the car today so itâ€™s a nightmare to get him to settle as you can see!


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2019)

Another lovely walk today at the beach. It was so warm today. Unbelievable for February.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BuRhSmggjX0/


----------



## vallin (24 February 2019)

We also had a beach day today ðŸ˜€

ETS amymay I've just realised your based just down the road from where I got married, that's a lovely place to live! ðŸ˜€


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BuRWSeWgjvC/


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 February 2019)

Havenâ€™t gone anywhere exciting this week, OH is on lates so timings are a bit weird for walks. Bear is back to fish watching, puss cat needs to be near the humans.


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 February 2019)

Surprisingly well behaved (!) off lead adventuring with his best friend on Froggatt Edge...recovering from the trauma of ear drops the day before...never seen such drama


----------



## NAJRBSJ (28 February 2019)

Lots of walking in the forest and on the beach for us  
Rupert is the spaniel and Pippa is the puppy


----------



## Amymay (28 February 2019)

Great shot!!!!!!!


----------



## {97702} (28 February 2019)

Our attempt at "canicross"     Excuse the serious face, I was concentrating....  this pic caused much surprise on FB as I actually have 2 dogs with me, it was before Millie decided she wanted to win the race   Her harness fitting is on Saturday


----------



## Annette4 (28 February 2019)

We havenâ€™t had many adventures recently, had to find somewhere for me, OH and the dogs to live in 2 weeks so all been a bit stressful but once weâ€™re in it should be business as usual.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2019)

Not an amazing place, just a normal nearby park we use a lot, but I loved the focus of these two, theyâ€™re so good.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2019)

Annette4 said:



			We havenâ€™t had many adventures recently, had to find somewhere for me, OH and the dogs to live in 2 weeks so all been a bit stressful but once weâ€™re in it should be business as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Very stressy, what happened?


----------



## blackcob (2 March 2019)

Not many adventures for us, just trying to get puppy life skills to stick!


----------



## {97702} (2 March 2019)

I can def see him doing canicross BC   I went to a meeting today to get Millie fitted for her harness, I cannot believe how many different breeds there were there!  Cockerpoo, borzois, an Ibizan hound (or a cross with one), loads of GSPs, pointers, collies, huskys, SBTs..... Millie was the only lurcher I saw there


----------



## Clodagh (2 March 2019)

blackcob said:



			Not many adventures for us, just trying to get puppy life skills to stick!







Click to expand...

Oh my! He is so cute but looks...like he will keep you interested! What are they bred to do? Was it Gunnergundog who said like a patterdale on speed?


----------



## Clodagh (2 March 2019)

No photos, but I will try harder. I had a session today with the two middle girls, and they were great, and it reminded me why I like labradors so much. . That was dummies in the field.
We also train in the house, we have a toy called 'Rancid Rabbit' and another 'Crusty Cushion'. I hide them for them to find. Old girl will not engage in any of this malarkey, but she ran in and found the toys today, while the two others were being good - because age gives you priviledges.


----------



## Clodagh (2 March 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Not an amazing place, just a normal nearby park we use a lot, but I loved the focus of these two, theyâ€™re so good.
View attachment 30132

Click to expand...

You could show them as a pair!


----------



## Clodagh (2 March 2019)

Levrier said:



			Our attempt at "canicross"    Excuse the serious face, I was concentrating....  this pic caused much surprise on FB as I actually have 2 dogs with me, it was before Millie decided she wanted to win the race   Her harness fitting is on Saturday 
View attachment 30099

Click to expand...

Well done! I would be dead in minutes.


----------



## blackcob (2 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Oh my! He is so cute but looks...like he will keep you interested! What are they bred to do? Was it Gunnergundog who said like a patterdale on speed?
		
Click to expand...

They have an unusual history - it is supposed that they share a common ancestor with the groenendael and are therefore a miniaturised herding dog but their appearance and behaviour is all spitz and their function was essentially that of a terrier. He does indeed keep me on my toes! 




			In 1882, a Belgian writer described the Schipperke temperament thus: â€˜A little, black devil, but minus the cloven hoof and the tail, such is the Boatmanâ€™s dog. A very demon for rats, mice, moles and anything that moves. An indefatigable watchdog, he rests neither day nor night always on foot never weary of inspecting the house from cellar to garret and as soon as he observes anything amiss he warns his master by his piercing barks. He knows the ways of the family, mixes himself into everything and ends up by thinking that he is the one who directs the household. His fidelity to his master is unalterable; his gentleness with children is equal to any test, but let a stranger beware if he lays a hand on any object or person; the Schipperke has teeth and can use them. A good stable dog, he is a great friend with horses and an excellent Horsemanâ€™.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blazingsaddles (2 March 2019)

Seriously jealous of all those near beaches... not fairðŸ˜€


----------



## Annette4 (2 March 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Very stressy, what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Eldest daughter of OHâ€™s landlady left her nasty piece of work OH with her 3 kids, the house is 3 bedroom (4 once they put the partition wall back up) so it was a no brainer to let her take over the house. We were going to take over so almost glad it happened now tbh rather than when we were in on our own. 

We found a lovely little house quite literally around the corner which accepted the dogs and got everything through in a week and got moved in yesterday and this morning around OHâ€™s night shifts. 

Now just need to unpack and get settled in but Iâ€™m in agony today after moving/unpacking and doing a Flyball demo (which included trying to catch Dobby who was a total nightmare!) so having a night off on the sofa so I can go at it properly tomorrow while OH is in bed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2019)

Annette4 said:



			Eldest daughter of OHâ€™s landlady left her nasty piece of work OH with her 3 kids, the house is 3 bedroom (4 once they put the partition wall back up) so it was a no brainer to let her take over the house. We were going to take over so almost glad it happened now tbh rather than when we were in on our own.

We found a lovely little house quite literally around the corner which accepted the dogs and got everything through in a week and got moved in yesterday and this morning around OHâ€™s night shifts.

Now just need to unpack and get settled in but Iâ€™m in agony today after moving/unpacking and doing a Flyball demo (which included trying to catch Dobby who was a total nightmare!) so having a night off on the sofa so I can go at it properly tomorrow while OH is in bed.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, Iâ€™m glad the place round the corner was available! You sound like you deserve a night off.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			You could show them as a pair!
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re a tag team. When Zak canâ€™t find the ball, Bear nudges it and when Bear canâ€™t find it, Zak lies next to it and hoards it for him. Theyâ€™re a scream!


----------



## gryff (3 March 2019)

Enjoying the cliffs of Gower, last week.


----------



## {97702} (4 March 2019)

Gorgeous pictures Gryff, I am in awe that you have pointy hounds who stick around to have their picture taken whilst off the lead   Far better trained than my lot!


----------



## rosiesowner (4 March 2019)

I don't usually venture to this part of the forum but think I will have to visit more often. Some gorgeous photos of lovely dogs. I hope it's okay for Dot to join in. She has been for a social to Costa where she behaved perfectly, and 99% of the people who passed her made an audible awwwwww noise. Most people still seem to think she's a pup, despite the fact she'll be four in June!


----------



## {97702} (4 March 2019)

rosiesowner said:



			I don't usually venture to this part of the forum but think I will have to visit more often. Some gorgeous photos of lovely dogs. I hope it's okay for Dot to join in. She has been for a social to Costa where she behaved perfectly, and 99% of the people who passed her made an audible awwwwww noise. Most people still seem to think she's a pup, despite the fact she'll be four in June!
View attachment 30190

Click to expand...

It has to be said   Awwwww...... she is lovely


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2019)

rosiesowner said:



			I don't usually venture to this part of the forum but think I will have to visit more often. Some gorgeous photos of lovely dogs. I hope it's okay for Dot to join in. She has been for a social to Costa where she behaved perfectly, and 99% of the people who passed her made an audible awwwwww noise. Most people still seem to think she's a pup, despite the fact she'll be four in June!
View attachment 30190

Click to expand...

She has got a baby face though - what a pretty girl.


----------



## vallin (9 March 2019)

So we finally bought Daisy a backpack and it had its first outing today round the Brecon Beacons horseshoe. She was really comfy in it once we adjusted it correctly. It does need to be 100% balanced on both sides (she just had Percy Pigs, kibble and a thin guide book so nothing weighty!) and imo the hand could do with being further forwards but other than that ðŸ‘ pictures below ðŸ˜

Or not, hmmm, wonder why it's not embedding this time?!





https://www.instagram.com/daisy_liv...utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=no3bxx0gb8kg


----------



## _HP_ (15 March 2019)

At the horse field..


----------



## blackcob (15 March 2019)

We passed puppy school!


----------



## vallin (15 March 2019)

They're both super cute HP and BC!


----------



## Amymay (16 March 2019)

Started following you on Instagram Avallon. Fab pictures of your beautiful Daisy xx


----------



## Amymay (16 March 2019)

Really blustery this morning on the beach, with a fair amount of drizzle.  Daisy was still up for a run with her ball though.


----------



## vallin (16 March 2019)

Miserable day here today but after a bit of a rubbish week decided canicross would be good for me! Daisy enjoyed herself anyway ðŸ˜‚









https://www.instagram.com/daisy_liv...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1mvouq0eutzej

Right, can anyone help me with embedding photos from Instagram???


----------



## {97702} (17 March 2019)

That is a wonderful pic of Daisy amymay  

Hound exercise today... then Millie and I went for a run, but only 5k rather than vallin's proper run


----------



## CrazyMare (17 March 2019)

We went to Crufts last week to show people how great greyhounds are. They had a queue of people for their whole slot on the stand.


----------



## Annette4 (17 March 2019)

We have the internet again!

Both dogs are now settled in the new house and we spent yesterday visiting 2 castles before the heavens opened as a nice quiet day post training on Friday. Fizz was unhappy with only having one coat on as always but mummy found some treats in her pocket from training so she cheered up


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Checking for stragglers


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Walking in the hills


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

Sheep work

I was looking for some tracking/scentwork pics with my puppy but I have videos rather than photos and not sure how to upload them.


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2019)

Fantastic shots WGSD xx


----------



## Moobli (23 March 2019)

amymay said:



			Fantastic shots WGSD xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## vallin (24 March 2019)

WorkingGSD said:



			Checking for stragglers 
	View attachment 30632

Click to expand...

Stunning!


----------



## vallin (24 March 2019)

Daisy had her first camping trip of the year to Dorset, we were a bit worried about keeping her warm enough at night but the combination of an equafleece and sleeping bag seemed to do the trick - such a wimp! lol


----------



## {97702} (24 March 2019)

Beautful Daisy pictures as always Vallin 

I had a lovely day today, it was my birthday but better still it will be my mum's 80th tomorrow so I went over to Oxfordshire for a family lunch.   My mum really enjoyed it, which was THE most important thing for me, but I got a couple of lovely pics too....

Ironic how I purport to not like cavaliers......Chiara, hopefully the next champion but a little poppet and so sweet


----------



## {97702} (24 March 2019)

And because I cannot edit the original post (**swears at HHO as usual**)..... the one who sneaked in with me <3


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 March 2019)

I think I managed to wear them out! Beautiful day here, no other dogs around, bliss.


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2019)

Had two great walks with Daisy today. A lovely mornings hike on the coast path for a couple of hours (Penbryn partway to Llangranog for anyone local). And then a bumble on the beach this evening.


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 March 2019)

Ted's latest adventure....a couple of weeks ago we answered an invite to take part in a photoshoot as part of Chatsworth's newest exhibition... so look at this poser!! He loved all the attention, meeting loads of dogs and getting a goodie bag! 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvV3YZLB08B/


----------



## vallin (25 March 2019)

Tinkerbee said:



			Ted's latest adventure....a couple of weeks ago we answered an invite to take part in a photoshoot as part of Chatsworth's newest exhibition... so look at this poser!! He loved all the attention, meeting loads of dogs and getting a goodie bag!


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvV3YZLB08B/


Click to expand...

Tinkerbee how do you get it to quote directly from Instagram?


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (25 March 2019)

Busy weekend for Teddy...

There isn't much this dog wont put up with.. dress up on Friday with my 10 year old sister who thought it was very amusing.. I think Ted didn't mind either  



Got totally knackered playing fetch for most of Sunday and ended up snoozing for the rest of the day 



Then had a bath and he decided to style his fur by dragging his face across the floor .. 




Thank god he has his monthly groom tomorrow.. he needs a good trim!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 March 2019)

vallin said:



			Tinkerbee how do you get it to quote directly from Instagram?
		
Click to expand...

Took me a while! I opened the web version of instagram, and clicked on the three dots button and then the copy link option, and then on H&H used the "insert link" bit and pasted in the instagram url. Not sure if its the same system from the app itself.


----------



## timbobs (4 April 2019)

Roxie is growing up- she's 8 months old now and is absolutely brilliant! The left hand picture is from her ad and the right hand is her a few weeks ago.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bu5ugmGnQYC/

She is slowly getting the hang of water, but wades in very delicately to get her ball with as little splash back as possible!


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvW7ysoHMZA/

And is just generally all-round adorable.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bub4rLCntJm/


----------



## LaurenBay (4 April 2019)

Ralph loves a walk along the river, we are often out for a couple of hours.

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3705dddf4366a48110903d76e6b759cf&oe=5D46C701

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4462f19bae086f9fe4ad334c8fd84925&oe=5D42696C

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ff0dec679936533c4e9fc5c202b8d114&oe=5D4A9773


----------



## Amymay (4 April 2019)

On the beach as usual. With a dog demanding her ball ðŸ˜„

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvzYOSMAO3S/


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (4 April 2019)

Oh my gosh AmyMay where did you get her tag from? That is adorable!!! 
I MUST get one!


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 April 2019)

A week ago today, and in rather more clement weather than today...

Elderly JRT enjoyed his walk up to, around and across the Pontcysyllte aqueduct near Llangollen. I have him on a tight lead on the aqueduct, the path is narrow, the safety railings are the unmodified original and have widely spaced gaps between them . The drop is considerable...










He still likes his longer walks, but only on cooler days. He tires more quickly in the heat now he's older (14.5 years).


----------



## Amymay (4 April 2019)

BenvardenRach2 said:



			Oh my gosh AmyMay where did you get her tag from? That is adorable!!!
I MUST get one!
		
Click to expand...

Her tag is from Hoobynoo xx


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (4 April 2019)

amymay said:



			Her tag is from Hoobynoo xx
		
Click to expand...

 thank you so much I love it, just ordered Ted one and one for the sisters kitten  xx


----------



## FinnBobs (4 April 2019)

Hi I am a newbie! here is my fluffy pooch enjoying exploring Derwent Water in the Lakes last week.


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (4 April 2019)

Oh Finnbobs he is gorgeous!! I love the photo of him in the hands.. he's like look at me


----------



## LaurenBay (4 April 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BtGJRYbhhME/


----------



## LaurenBay (4 April 2019)

oh yay! I know now how to do the instagram pics, that is an old pic, just testing things out haha. 

Feel free to add my by the way, lots of dog photos, G photos and Horse photos.


----------



## vallin (4 April 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bvx_ictA2p5/

Quick test...

Woopwoop, thanks TB!


----------



## dogatemysalad (4 April 2019)

FinnBobs said:



			Hi I am a newbie! here is my fluffy pooch enjoying exploring Derwent Water in the Lakes last week.

View attachment 31063


View attachment 31064


View attachment 31065

Click to expand...

Oh my goodness. I have your dogs twin. She's called Mouse and she loves hiking around the lakes and the peak district.


----------



## Amymay (4 April 2019)

BenvardenRach2 said:



			thank you so much I love it, just ordered Ted one and one for the sisters kitten  xx
		
Click to expand...

I bought all my clientâ€™s dogs one for Christmas ðŸŽ„


----------



## {97702} (4 April 2019)

Vallin your lovely picture reminded me of this one of Marty.... greyhounds have so much nose!!!


----------



## FinnBobs (5 April 2019)

dogatemysalad said:



			Oh my goodness. I have your dogs twin. She's called Mouse and she loves hiking around the lakes and the peak district.
		
Click to expand...

That's nice, we don't meet many other rough collies   Mine is called Twinkle; She's a bit of a Princess  she doesn't like to get wet or muddy if she can help it which is good for me as there's less cleaning! having said that she will follow us anywhere


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 April 2019)

This is Mouse, not the best picture of her on her peak walking adventures, but it's the only one that's handy at the moment. She's a rough x border collie.


----------



## FinnBobs (5 April 2019)

dogatemysalad said:



			This is Mouse, not the best picture of her on her peak walking adventures, but it's the only one that's handy at the moment. She's a rough x border collie.
View attachment 31080

Click to expand...


Oh she is lovely! what a beautiful smile


----------



## LaurenBay (5 April 2019)

We went to visit my partners mum and her Dog Sadie. Sadie loved meeting Ralph and realised what a nice pillow he makes! Some others just cause he looks cute

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bv4QObXpHB1/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bv2Jxvwp4Zf/


----------



## Twohorses (8 April 2019)

I was raised on a small dairy farm with Shepherd/Collie mixes in the U.S..  I have remained a big dog person my entire life.  I favor Working Dogs but have rescued several that weren't

I am several years into retirement -- rescuing young dogs these days is was not what I wanted to do but somehow that's what I ended up with

Rottweiler's own the dog part of my soul.  I have lost three to cancer over the years and never wanted to go thru that again --- then I got a phone call from a State Highway Patrol friend --

Freyja-the-Spoiled-Rottenweiler was 21 months when my friend "hooked me up" with her last December. She was in a great home but their circumstances changed.  Marvelously, her tail is still in tact and what a tail it is, lol

My Catahoula/mix is a shelter dog.  He is coming five years, I brought him home as a yearling.  He was thrilled to get out of "prison" and adjusted quickly, unlike Freyja who had a great home and is still trying to figure out what happened.

Catahoulas are considered working dogs and were first used in the SE U.S. To hunt wild boar.  They also make good herding dogs. 

Their foundation history is not clear but they were supposed to have been bred more for temperament than looks.

  Sheldon is very loyal and very smart but has always been a sad-no-sense-of-humor dog, and he is petrified of thunder storms.  He is a worrier and I worry that he has had a gray "age muzzle" since he was four.

They check fences and other stuff just about every day on our farm (I don't walk anywhere, I ride the 4-wheeler.  Pouring rain is about all that keeps me from taking them out.


----------



## Nici (8 April 2019)

Here we have my auntâ€™s Chekhoslovakian Wolfdog X, my cousinâ€™s we-donâ€™t-know-but-heâ€™s-huge in the middle and my Pom in Fernhurst, Surrey.


----------



## vallin (16 April 2019)

Due to box rest no exciting adventure pictures but a kind Facebook climber sent me their old climbing rope so Daisy now has a new lead and chew toy ðŸ˜

https://www.instagram.com/daisy_liv...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1d83oxoz0yft4


----------



## Moobli (17 April 2019)

I canâ€™t believe how big and mature he looks already.  Heâ€™s now 7 months.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 April 2019)

Ooh, Moobil, what a big hunk of handsomeness! 

With pusscat on box rest (had lipomas removed yesterday and was described as a 'good dog' by the vet!!), I took Bear on a 'proper' walk in the woods. He motorbikes round, absolutely mad! Mostly I wanted the bluebells in the picture. ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## LaurenBay (26 April 2019)

So Ralph started the long weekend with a trip to the groomers


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BwaLfonnXdS/

Then the next day we visited a local woodland 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BwbyfiRn_o4/

And then we took a trip to Mersea to see the beach


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bwj_vimnhDT/


----------



## vallin (7 May 2019)

So we took Daisy on an adventure to Fontainebleau over the bank holiday weekend ðŸ˜



__
		http://instagr.am/p/BxILUaXAIQR/


----------



## Clodagh (9 May 2019)

amymay said:



			On the beach as usual. With a dog demanding her ball ðŸ˜„

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BvzYOSMAO3S/


Click to expand...

That is such an amazing photograph! She must have one of the best lives of any pet dog in the world!


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BwOwIu-Bqx1/

DinkyDog doing what she loves best . . .


----------



## vallin (12 May 2019)

Daisy did her first horse trials today, I was worried it was going to be a nightmare as she can get a bit nervous around horses but she was a ðŸŒŸ ðŸ˜


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BxX_VG0AnW3/


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 May 2019)

Not a venture, they often join me if I migrate to the spare room when I canâ€™t sleep. Donâ€™t think they wanted to get up.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (13 May 2019)

Void.


----------



## Clodagh (14 May 2019)

We were out checking the pheasant pens today, so we all got to go in the mule. Ffee isn't allowed to travel in the back while it is moving yet but she is practising while it is parked.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (14 May 2019)

@vallin can you put up the picture of Peggy and Daisy on the xc jump from Chatsworth please?


----------



## vallin (14 May 2019)

Dusty M Yeti said:



@vallin can you put up the picture of Peggy and Daisy on the xc jump from Chatsworth please? 

Click to expand...

Your wish is my command ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## blackcob (14 May 2019)

The baby shark is all grown up







And qualified for Crufts at his first champ show


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2019)

blackcob said:



			The baby shark is all grown up







And qualified for Crufts at his first champ show 






Click to expand...

Wow to that! Well done. He still looks like a little bugger quite lively!


----------



## ScottyJ (17 May 2019)

Before swimming and then rolling in 4 separate piles of poo...cue refusing to look at me after the bath!


----------



## Annette4 (20 May 2019)

We haven't been having many adventures..... We have been working very hard on a certain long dog's recall so he finally got to play with his sister on a walk recently (no action photos as I was too busy watching them like a hawk)











We have mostly just been doing this over the last few weeks


----------



## timbobs (20 May 2019)

Roxie is starting to look so grown up now! Sheâ€™s nearly 10 months old- where has the time gone?! 




Sheâ€™s so bouncy and always such good fun ðŸ˜‚




Sheâ€™s also brilliant with the horses and comes out happily on short, slow hacks ðŸ˜€

Just love her!


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2019)

timbobs said:



View attachment 32645


Roxie is starting to look so grown up now! Sheâ€™s nearly 10 months old- where has the time gone?!

View attachment 32644


Sheâ€™s so bouncy and always such good fun ðŸ˜‚

View attachment 32646


Sheâ€™s also brilliant with the horses and comes out happily on short, slow hacks ðŸ˜€

Just love her!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant pics, gorgeous girl. Where abouts in the country are you, TB? Your background looks vaguely familair (probably many areas like it, but I think maybe Norfolk)?


----------



## timbobs (22 May 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Brilliant pics, gorgeous girl. Where abouts in the country are you, TB? Your background looks vaguely familair (probably many areas like it, but I think maybe Norfolk)?
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re not where you think  weâ€™re Int surrey!


----------



## dogatemysalad (22 May 2019)

Great photos, timbobs. Love the flying Roxy.


----------



## {97702} (25 May 2019)

Ace will mostly be imitating Smaug....


----------



## vallin (28 May 2019)

Dogo came wild camping with us this weekend  She was a bit unsettled at the start as there were sheep, cows and ferral horses all grazing near the tent but she settled eventually to take up as much space in the tent as possible! 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bx7V3aEgZfG/


----------



## FinnBobs (28 May 2019)

Jerry met Finn for the first time this weekend.  He was a little daunted but he was a good boy about it


----------



## LaurenBay (28 May 2019)

Ralph went exploring by the river, he was even brave enough to go in for a play 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bx4dTo3HMN9/


----------



## LaurenBay (28 May 2019)

How have I only just realised that you can click the arrows on the Instagram posts and see more photos!


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 May 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bx5nex1hGwL/

Ted's first beach visit! Not sure how I'm going to break it to him that Derbyshire has no beaches...


----------



## vallin (9 June 2019)

Bramham horse trials for us this weekend (wetwetwet!) followed by a lovely stroll round Ilkley Moor (sunny!) - anyone else have any fun adventures with the dogs? 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BydTCyZgzO_/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BygDLobAEhl/


----------



## palo1 (10 June 2019)

First 'proper' walk out following puppy jabs!  Pups and my older dog working as a unit bless them.  I am loving how they are enjoying each other and how easily puppy has fitted in with our ways.  So far!!


----------



## {97702} (11 June 2019)

My lovely greyhound gang today, photo courtesy of my fab dog sitter Clare who was feeding them treats ðŸ˜Š Iâ€™m cruel and never feed them treats...ðŸ™„

Amy, Ace, Millie and Marty.... the next one is going to be any colour other than black or brindle and will have a name beginning with any other letter than A or M ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blanche (11 June 2019)

Has Millie got a wonky nose or is she just having an extra good sniff at the goodies? I'm another that doesn't give treats. I have bought them in the past, shoved them in a cupboard and then forgotten about them. It's not that I'm mean I just don't think to do it.


----------



## {97702} (11 June 2019)

Blanche said:



			Has Millie got a wonky nose or is she just having an extra good sniff at the goodies? I'm another that doesn't give treats. I have bought them in the past, shoved them in a cupboard and then forgotten about them. It's not that I'm mean I just don't think to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Lol no Millie is just sniffing ðŸ˜Š I have given treats in the past but I got fed up with Amy catching my fingers and making me bleed everywhere so I gave up ðŸ™„ðŸ˜„


----------



## rabatsa (12 June 2019)

It looks like three are waiting for treats to appear but Ace is ready to catch.


----------



## blackcob (1 July 2019)

Schip's first city break. I am so pleased with his behaviour, nothing fazed him, he's been hopping on and off the tube (and a barge!) like a native and hanging around in the park eating ice cream and chasing parakeets, all rounded off with a nice third place at Windsor.


----------



## gryff (1 July 2019)

Friday night's sunset from Aberavon beach.


----------



## vallin (31 August 2019)

So it's been the summer holidays so I'm hoping you've all got lots more adventures to share ðŸ˜ Daisy had three weeks at day care while the OH and I went to Colerado but here's a couple from the last few weeks

Camping in the Brecon beacons

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BzDf_A-grgH/

Peak district

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B1UAWH3AxuG/

Adventures closer to home

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B1Y8h3oAIHu/


----------



## gryff (31 August 2019)

Vallin - I live about 5 mins from Craig y nos. Here's my photo from Llyn y Fan Fawr, taken last Tuesday evening. Beautiful place.


----------



## vallin (31 August 2019)

gryff said:



			Vallin - I live about 5 mins from Craig y nos. Here's my photo from Llyn y Fan Fawr, taken last Tuesday evening. Beautiful place.
		
Click to expand...

It's stunning! Hoping to get up their again soon and do the route between the two lakes (when the pictures were taken we literally decided we were going at 6pm that evening so didn't have time for a long walk!)


----------



## timbobs (31 August 2019)

Weâ€™re in Dorset for the weekend and Roxie was in charge of directions ðŸ˜‚


----------



## vallin (31 August 2019)

timbobs said:



View attachment 36102


Weâ€™re in Dorset for the weekend and Roxie was in charge of directions ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

One of my favorite places, I asked my husband to marry me down on the far part of man of war bay


----------



## silv (31 August 2019)

timbobs said:



View attachment 36102


Weâ€™re in Dorset 

for the weekend and Roxie was in charge of directions ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely Adorable


----------



## silv (31 August 2019)

My beautiful Twink this morning


----------



## timbobs (31 August 2019)

vallin said:



			One of my favorite places, I asked my husband to marry me down on the far part of man of war bay 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a beautiful part of the world! 



silv said:



			Absolutely Adorable
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ðŸ˜€ I also think sheâ€™s very cute!


----------



## blackcob (31 August 2019)

We've had two trips to the beach - one with a pack of friends (12 dogs total!):




And one just us, camping on a cliff overlooking the bay:




Turns out he likes camping, because STICKS and JELLIES and SEAGULLS OMG. 

Showing is a deadly dull time-filler until he's old enough to compete in agility but he's doing well, another handful of places at open including under a well regarded breed specialist, another qualifying place at champ and a nice stakes win. 




Last agility show with my big dog will be in October.


----------



## vallin (31 August 2019)

blackcob said:



			We've had two trips to the beach - one with a pack of friends (12 dogs total!):

View attachment 36120


And one just us, camping on a cliff overlooking the bay:

View attachment 36121


Turns out he likes camping, because STICKS and JELLIES and SEAGULLS OMG. 

Showing is a deadly dull time-filler until he's old enough to compete in agility but he's doing well, another handful of places at open including under a well regarded breed specialist, another qualifying place at champ and a nice stakes win.

View attachment 36122


Last agility show with my big dog will be in October. 

Click to expand...

 He's so handsome ðŸ˜


----------



## Amymay (31 August 2019)

Daisy practicing her yoga the other evening.


----------



## ycbm (31 August 2019)

Wrong thread, cat picture!


----------



## Aru (31 August 2019)

Mines beem coming to art with me,hating me for sticking a costume on her and as always hitting up the beach!!


----------



## vallin (1 September 2019)

amymay said:



			Daisy practicing her yoga the other evening.

View attachment 36124

Click to expand...

This picture is stunning ðŸ˜


----------



## Tinkerbee (2 September 2019)

Rhubarb looking very pleased with her 3rd in Best Sporting Dog at Chatsworth Show! The top two had both been to Crufts so we're taking that as a Technical First Place 

Ted scandalised to miss out in his class, and assuming its because they thought he was just a poor example of a Border Terrier


----------



## DabDab (2 September 2019)

Rhubarb looks very regal! And I'm loving Daisy's yoga sessions - she could charge for that

Dogs went to oversee the comings and goings on the canal yesterday. 

Dee is the ultimate captain's mate



Whereas Eira see herself as more of a figurehead:


----------



## paisley (2 September 2019)

Off to the beach and the hills. Anywhere thats lets skinny dogs go running


----------



## Moobli (4 September 2019)

I love seeing photos of everyoneâ€™s dogs.  Strike recently met up with his brother at a GSD event.  There were actually two brothers there but the other left before these photos were taken.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 September 2019)

Bear, cos heâ€™s just so damned handsome!


----------



## Amymay (4 September 2019)

Daisy enjoying a wonderful woodland walk with her friends yesterday.


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

Half term means adventures for Diays - this weekend we headed to Exmoor, first time I've been and what a stunning place it is! 

Sillery Sands  (no accessible without climbing down a slightly sketchy ladder!  )












Winsford HIll






Minehead beach 






And finally the Quantock Hills on the way home






Let's see yours


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2019)

Vallin, you missed out the best picture of the set!!!!

Love following you guys on ig xx


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

amymay said:



			Vallin, you missed out the best picture of the set!!!!

Love following you guys on ig xx
		
Click to expand...

I haven't put it on Facebook as am currently 5 month pregnant and don't want my mother to see what I've been up to so am currently trying to remember how to get it off ig ðŸ¤£ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2019)

vallin said:



			I haven't put it on Facebook as am currently 5 month pregnant and don't want my mother to see what I've been up to so am currently trying to remember how to get it off ig ðŸ¤£ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!

Just do a screenshot!!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2019)

Doing her best mountain goat impression climbing the rocks at the beach.


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

amymay said:



			Congratulations!!!!

Just do a screenshot!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, let's see if this works ...

Nope, 'too large for server...' hmmm


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

amymay said:



View attachment 38030


Doing her best mountain goat impression climbing the rocks at the beach.
		
Click to expand...

Love her!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2019)

vallin said:



			Thank you, let's see if this works ...

Nope, 'too large for server...' hmmm
		
Click to expand...

Shall I do it for you??


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B4FuFToAKTN/

Hopefully this will work...


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

amymay said:



			Shall I do it for you??
		
Click to expand...

Just figured out ig links again but thank you!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2019)

Yaaayyy!  Possibly the _best_ photo ever!!!


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

amymay said:



			Yaaayyy!  Possibly the _best_ photo ever!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I knew teaching her to accept a fireman's lift would be a useful skill at some point in her life! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## [139672] (28 October 2019)

Teddy has been testing out his new Hurtta coat.  After a very wet Saturday at the Isle of Wight Beer, Buses and Walking weekend, I can safely say it is waterproof ðŸ˜€â˜”ï¸


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

Lownthwaite Rob said:



			Teddy has been testing out his new Hurtta coat.  After a very wet Saturday at the Isle of Wight Beer, Buses and Walking weekend, I can safely say it is waterproof ðŸ˜€â˜”ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous! I keep eyeing up the Hurtta range, have heard very good things!


----------



## YorksG (28 October 2019)

Rotter playing with "her" 17 week old lab pups


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

YorksG said:



View attachment 38033
View attachment 38034

Rotter playing with "her" 17 week old lab pups
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking forward to puppy pictures! ðŸ˜


----------



## Littlefloof (28 October 2019)

Paddleboard adventures!


----------



## Littlefloof (28 October 2019)

Snooze on the Ouse:


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2019)

Brilliant BS


----------



## vallin (28 October 2019)

Fab pictures BS! Would love to try Daisy in a paddle board (when the weather warms up!)


----------



## timbobs (30 October 2019)

Roxie has been having great fun- I canâ€™t believe weâ€™ve almost had her for a year! Where does time go?!

Shes been hacking out with me:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B2_j71LHNnC/

Been for lots of walks with the beautiful autumn colours:

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B4NFLlYnhaR/

Just been pretty cute:


And also pretty hilarious ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2019)

Sheâ€™s adorable ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## timbobs (30 October 2019)

amymay said:



			Sheâ€™s adorable ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

She is such a sweetheart, I'm so pleased we took the plunge and got a dog!


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2019)

timbobs said:



			She is such a sweetheart, I'm so pleased we took the plunge and got a dog!
		
Click to expand...

There literally is _nothing_ better


----------



## timbobs (30 October 2019)

amymay said:



			There literally is _nothing_ better
		
Click to expand...

I agree ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

I wasnâ€™t sure what weâ€™d got ourselves into when she came home and cried all night, but she really is the best thing ever!


----------



## vallin (11 January 2020)

Found a new beach in Wales today - Cwm Nash, super cool rock formations for Daisy to scramble on 😁


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B7LzRsZAFNN/


----------



## Tinkerbee (11 January 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B60EKNIB_0v/

Carrying on the beach theme. Only place he can be offlead as its a fairly guaranteed squirrel free zone 😬


----------



## Tinkerbee (11 January 2020)

Vallin those cliffs look so cool


----------



## Amymay (11 January 2020)

Vallin the Vale is fabulous xx


----------



## vallin (11 January 2020)

Tinkerbee said:




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B60EKNIB_0v/

Carrying on the beach theme. Only place he can be offlead as its a fairly guaranteed squirrel free zone 😬
		
Click to expand...

Oh, he's gorgeous!


----------



## vallin (11 January 2020)

Amymay said:



			Calling the Vale is fabulous xx
		
Click to expand...

I suspected you might have been 😂 Need to go back and have more or an explore along the coast me thinks!


----------



## gryff (11 January 2020)

This was taken Christmas morning. Fantastic cloud inversion, leading to the most glorious light.


----------



## gryff (11 January 2020)

Then a christmas holiday road trip to Borth beach. 
	

Sunrises and sunsets...my favourite, especially in winter.


----------



## gryff (11 January 2020)

vallin said:



			Found a new beach in Wales today - Cwm Nash, super cool rock formations for Daisy to scramble on 😁


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B7LzRsZAFNN/


Click to expand...

Did you see the dinosaur footprints?
Or the amazing fossil formations in the rocks?


----------



## vallin (11 January 2020)

gryff said:



			Did you see the dinosaur footprints?
Or the amazing fossil formations in the rocks?
		
Click to expand...

We saw lots of ammonites but not footprints! Will look closer next time, my husband will go bonkers if I tell him we missed footprints 😂


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 January 2020)

Boys waiting to be allowed to go to find the balls, hidden for scent work. Zak looks a bit lean!


----------



## vallin (12 January 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Boys waiting to be allowed to go to find the balls, hidden for scent work. Zak looks a bit lean!
View attachment 40376

Click to expand...

I think Zak looks fab! Then again I am used to Daisy and canicross dogs who always run light 😂


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B63s2QYgRuT/


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 January 2020)

vallin said:



			I think Zak looks fab! Then again I am used to Daisy and canicross dogs who always run light 😂
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I’m really happy with his size currently. 😁 They were doing community outreach with the football boys yesterday, letting them open their mouths to take the ball, chasing balls the youngsters threw. Never thought the werewolf would be the ’community’ dog!


----------



## Amymay (12 January 2020)

My darling was 6 years old yesterday.  How did that happen?


----------



## vallin (12 January 2020)

Amymay said:



			My darling was 6 years old yesterday.  How did that happen?

View attachment 40397

Click to expand...

I've still no idea when Daisy got to four! It seems like only yesterday she was doing the wall of death round my Mails living room as a puppy!


----------



## Amymay (12 January 2020)

vallin said:



			I've still no idea when Daisy got to four! It seems like only yesterday she was doing the wall of death round my Mails living room as a puppy!
		
Click to expand...

The time goes too quick 😟


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 January 2020)

Amymay said:



			The time goes too quick 😟
		
Click to expand...

I was told off earlier for reminding the OH that ours will be 10 this year. His first springer only made it to 12, but Brig was nearly 16, so I dunno why he’s worried! They’re going strong.


----------



## palo1 (16 January 2020)

'Our' hill!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 February 2020)

Went for a walk around Eyam yesterday... Someone's behaviour led to to an afternoon in the stocks 😬😂


----------



## Amymay (9 February 2020)

Brilliant picture TB 💕💕


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			'Our' hill!!
		
Click to expand...

Love the colour matching between dog and bracken!


----------



## palo1 (9 February 2020)

Tinkerbee said:



			Love the colour matching between dog and bracken!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I have a matching horse too!!  Tres chic in the wild welsh hills but actually not very handy if you are looking for a knee high dog in the bracken...hence my only mastery of training being that of recall


----------



## Stiff Knees (9 February 2020)

The Feral Peril.


----------



## vallin (9 February 2020)

Had a lovely walk around Castle Combe yesterday and then today...not so enthusiastic!


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B8WU6DoAZNz/


----------



## Amymay (9 February 2020)

Well, we went out because it stopped raining and the wind died down. It was lovely, especially as we bumped in to a friend and her dog.


----------



## vallin (9 February 2020)

I love that collie!


----------



## Amymay (9 February 2020)

vallin said:



			I love that collie!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both.  This is the one that the owner wasn’t too sure whether she was going to keep last year.  He’s a fantastic dog, so beautifully trained from his former life 💕💕


----------



## timbobs (27 February 2020)

Tried out a new walking route today, safe to say I think Roxie enjoyed it!


----------



## Amymay (27 February 2020)

A miracle shot!


----------



## timbobs (12 March 2020)

I managed to dislocate my kneecap last week and Roxie has been so cute about it. She just wants to lay on my leg all day and has been so good about having very slow, pottery walks. 






And just because she’s pretty 😍



We did a route we’ve not done recently and she had a fantastic time digging holes 😂



http://imgur.com/a/EPPE5rY


----------



## {97702} (12 March 2020)

Major ouch for you dislocating your knee cap, that is one of those injuries that makes me feel all funny inside! I hope you aren’t in too much pain and are recovering well with Roxie to look after you


----------



## Clydiegirl (12 March 2020)

1 girl and her puppy ❤️ Yarrows 1st walk in our local woods a few weeks ago, Sage was up in front doing her usual zoomies so missed the photo opportunity😅


----------



## vallin (13 March 2020)

No adventures for us for a while but Daisy is slowly getting used to the new addition 🤣


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B9exjWVAmiH/


----------



## palo1 (14 March 2020)

What fab pics and congratulations on new arrivals!  Had a gorgeous walk this morning and I was delighted to see Red enjoying the recall whistle so much!!   (read 'massive relief' in fact...) It was VERY blowy on the top too !! Just earlier the excitement of visiting the garden centre had resulted in a repeatedly levitating terrier....!! How I love this dog  ETA - sorry no idea why images are so big and repeated


----------



## {97702} (14 March 2020)

Palo I love the picture of him looking into the wind 😍😍😍


----------



## palo1 (14 March 2020)

Yes, it was soooo windy he had to close his eyes but still clearly enjoyed the wind in his hair!!  He had to be on a lead at that point too as it is very, very steep either side of the path and I didn't want him taking flight (like an Irish fruit bat...)


----------



## {97702} (14 March 2020)

The top pic is absolutely beautiful too, I think I saw on another thread you live near Hay on Wye so that explains the incredible scenery 😀 I could quite fancy an Irish terrier now.... 🙄


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (14 March 2020)

Got a bit damp trying out the sea


----------



## palo1 (14 March 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



View attachment 42325

Got a bit damp trying out the sea
		
Click to expand...

What a gorgeous hound - what sort of dog is this please?


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (14 March 2020)

palo1 said:



			What a gorgeous hound - what sort of dog is this please?  

Click to expand...

She’s much prettier when fluffy 




She’s a cockapoo, mum is show cocker and dad is a toy poodle apparently. She’s only 5 months and getting bigger than we had expected 😂


----------



## palo1 (14 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			The top pic is absolutely beautiful too, I think I saw on another thread you live near Hay on Wye so that explains the incredible scenery 😀 I could quite fancy an Irish terrier now.... 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is a lovely place to have a dog!  We don't quite live in Hay but close'ish.  The pics here are of the Black Hill (aka The Cat's Back) of Bruce Chatwin 'On the Black Hill' fame and it is a place that we all love and know very well.  It was probably the longest walk Red has done and the only bit where he needed to be on a lead was over the very top as I feared for him.   I don't think I will ever have the balls to try to take the horse over here with the dog as well but we spend a lot of time on the hill on the horses in the summer (and sometimes in winter too actually).  This place means a huge amount to me and my OH and children.    As for fancying an Irish terrier...I cannot quite put into words what a very special dog my little red friend is and I know that most people with these varmints feel the same.  I adore my hound too and have always very much loved my sighthounds but this dog feels like my soulmate bless him.  I am very new to this breed but I so wish I had known about them years ago; I could quite easily have always accommodated a little long legged red terrier along side any of my hounds!!  And actually I find this terrier easier than any of the wonderful, sweet and utterly bloody minded hounds I have had!!


----------



## palo1 (14 March 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			She’s much prettier when fluffy

View attachment 42332


She’s a cockapoo, mum is show cocker and dad is a toy poodle apparently. She’s only 5 months and getting bigger than we had expected 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh how very sweet she is!! Gorgeous colours and expression


----------



## Tinkerbee (15 March 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B9wPYEwh0i0/

Rainy Sunday  curtail adventures... No one seems upset though!


----------



## Moobli (18 March 2020)

Starting my 8 month on sheep.  She’s very relaxed and comfortable around the tup hoggs while feeding them.  I am excited about her training in the months to come.  I think we all need something to look forward to and focus on in these trying times.


----------



## timbobs (19 March 2020)

Roxie is most unimpressed that us working from home involves actual work!

She was hoping for constant playtime and lots of walks.


----------



## vallin (1 April 2020)

Given current circumstances no adventures going on but some pictures from just before lockdown and some things we've been doing during  


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-C2kGHAix6/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-AJ9o2gyEY/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-bG5U3Aves/


----------

